#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Пхова

## Сер

Народ, когда будет следующая пхова с Оле Нидалом?

----------


## Чекава

Вроде обещали летом 2016-го в Европа Центре.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (02.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сейчас больше упор делается на передачу Махамудры.

----------

Чекава (04.12.2015)

----------


## Диана (Таня)

как я поняла у Оле проблемы какието со здоровьем  и пхову он больше не проводит. или по какойто еще причине. и неизвестно будет ли еще когда то проводить

----------


## Melnik

Насколько я в курсе, у Оле были знаки, что не надо больше проводить Пхову. Это было уже несколько лет назад. И теперь он даёт Махамудру.
Недавно был на объяснениях по Пхове в Бодхипат у Джигме Ринпоче. Поучения давал монах из Сан-Франциско. Так вот он говорил, что в Чистую Страну Амитабы можно попасть и без Пховы, при выполнении трех условий.
Помню два из них:
- чётко осознавать преимущества пребывания в Чистой Земле Амитабы
- Регулярно представлять себя там и думать о ней.

Апдейт, вспомнил третье условие. Не изговнякать себе карму во время этой жизни, чтоб не тянуло назад.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.09.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.09.2016)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Так вот он говорил, что в Чистую Страну Амитабы можно попасть и без Пховы,


Я тоже нечто такое слышал. Разница в том, с какой силой ты туда влетишь  :Smilie:  Говорят туда стоит попасть и остаться, особенно в свете последних тенденций в нашем мире - изменение климата, перенаселение, истощение ресурсов, нарастающие войны ...

----------


## Melnik

Туда однозначно надо стремиться, особенно, если учесть, что для попадания в другие Чистые Земли нужно уже иметь ступень Бодхисаттвы.
Про Пхову он сказал, что это метод попасть в Чистую Землю не медитируя. И засмеялся.

По ходу у Джигме пока не будут давать Пхову.

В Катманду у Джигме строится/уже работает большой центр, где обучаются монахи, которые уже вкусили мирской жизни и решили снова вернуться к монашеству. Из них куются кадры для обучения Дхарме в том числе на Западе. Как я понял, планируется, что некотоые будут приезжать на Запад и обучать народ. 
Сейчас идет внутренняя отделка Центра и, помимо прочего, планируется установить 1000 статуй Будды. Каждый человек может заказать себе именную статую (можно вскладчину), на ней будет его имя. И одну такую же статую ему присылают домой. Стоимость удовольствия 1000 евро.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче:

Самоцветное украшение разнообразных устных наставлений, которые послужат на пользу всем и каждому надлежащим образом

Там двенадцатая глава:  Четыре причины, приводящие к перерождению в Девачене

----------

Melnik (26.09.2016)

----------


## Неварин

> В Катманду у Джигме строится/уже работает большой центр, где обучаются монахи, которые уже вкусили мирской жизни и решили снова вернуться к монашеству. Из них куются кадры для обучения Дхарме в том числе на Западе. Как я понял, планируется, что некотоые будут приезжать на Запад и обучать народ.


Что еще за бред?

Во-первых, не Джигме, а Джигме Ринпоче. Во-вторых, это монастырский комплекс Шамара Ринпоче. Никто там еще не обучается. А есть там группа монахов, прошедшая 10 летний ретрит и все они держатели всех обетов Винаи. Плюс там временно размещается группа монахов монастыря Карма Раджа Вихар на Сваямбу, разрушенного землетрясением апреля 2015




> Сейчас идет внутренняя отделка Центра и, помимо прочего, планируется установить 1000 статуй Будды. Каждый человек может заказать себе именную статую (можно вскладчину), на ней будет его имя. И одну такую же статую ему присылают домой. Стоимость удовольствия 1000 евро.


Не статую, а цаца. "Стоимость удовльствия" пойдет на достройку монастыря Шарминуб.

И что за неуважительный стиль подачи информации вообще?

----------

